# sydney to cairns December/January 09/10 How's the weather??



## cali4_ (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey there..

I've got another question... I've read that the weather around Sydney and Brisbane is perfectly fine around this time of year... but what about Cairns?? Is it really THAT bad? I mean I don't mind rain from time to time... but is it going be be raining constantly? any storms?

And what about those jelly fish that you can die off?? are they in the water around sydney and brisbane as well?? or just once we reach the north??
so, I guess it's not really possible to snorkel then?
are the jellyfish around hamilton island as well?

thanks for helpin us


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

December/January is a time of year you can get heavy summery/tropical storms and so it's a bit of the luck of the draw for it's not as though it can be predicted where they'll strike too far ahead.

But keep in touch with radio/tele as to what's brewing and you'll likely have sufficient time to hightail it away from any possible localised flooding.

You do not strike those man eating jellies until you get further north of Brisbane, about 500 km. and though they are certainly up around NQ and the Whitsundays, the most dangerous are more a shoreline/estuary type problem.

You'll still be able to go snorkelling and thousands of people do out around the islands, many with little concern nor even wearing stinger suits and so have a chat with the island staff and ask them about Irukandjis and they ought to have an idea if they're about, their prevalence being associated with wind/currents/tides etc.


----------

